# 9mm Shield



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Had no idea what to get the wife for her birthday, she just recently took her CCW course so I opted to get her this gun. She has held it 3 times after checking out a variety of choices and she always came back to this one, she likes the 9mm over my .40 so thought it would be a good choice. 

Anyone have one? any issues with jamming? anything else? . Just looking for a nod that I made the right choice.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

The one i ordered for my wife for xmas is on backorder so must be something to them


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Most people dont like the trigger.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I use one for summer. Nice little gun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the Shield.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Fantastic gun, especially for the money. The trigger issue is not majority issue, but rather a minority one. I purchased one,many did extensive research on them. The issue with the trigger for "some" is you have large fingers you sometimes hit the top of the trigger, and don't compress the bottom portion that flexes back to cause the gun to fire. There is one YouTube review that states this,Mobutu you'll find an easy 10:1 ratio on those that love this gun vs. those that are critical. In fact, this gun is rated as one of the top three choices for conceal and carry reviewers. I Have fired several hundred rounds and several brands of ammo and never an issue. Great quality, and even better price at $299 (no safety), and $319 with!


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I like my Shield. Great conceal carry gun. Trigger is not very smooth but it is not a competition gun. If you have to use it to defend yourself, you won't even notice the trigger.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I probably shouldn't have said "most" people don't like the trigger, but Apex was having trouble keeping their trigger kit for the shields in stock for a reason. Just google Shield Trigger and judge for yourself. Not that its bad, just "gritty". And 6-7lb break.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

love my 40 cal shield, it has become my daily carry, trigger is no big deal


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Trigger is fine. It's a good pistol designed for protection not for match shooting.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You put in an after market "hair/light" trigger and have to actually shoot someone you better have one heck of a lawyer.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

angler69 said:


> You put in an after market "hair/light" trigger and have to actually shoot someone you better have one heck of a lawyer.


Why?? Is it any different then painting sights or changing grips. I don't buy that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Why?? Is it any different then painting sights or changing grips. I don't buy that.


Anti

gun attorneys say installing a hair trigger ...is intent .


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Anti
> 
> gun attorneys say installing a hair trigger ...is intent .


Intent is loading the gun and taking it with you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Intent is loading the gun and taking it with you.


We have a permit for that


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You really don't even need a permit to carry in Ohio. You only need the permit to carry concealed. It is perfectly legal to open carry.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, my wife wouldn't know the difference between a bad, perfect or mediocre trigger if she shot 20 different guns, for her it was how the gun held and fit in her hand for comfort, size, and not having overwhelming recoil. I think it's a good fit for her. Looking forward to hitting the range soon, she enjoys shooting, fun activity for us to do together she doesn't like the fishing so much anymore.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You get down my way give a shout and we can all make some noise. Nice that she likes shooting. My wife is really starting to get into it. It makes it so much easier to explain why I had to get so much ammo now that she shoots. Lol


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I love my Shield & the trigger is fine for a carry gun. I have tried at least 5 brands of ammo & have never had a single issue with jamming, feeding, etc.. Mine is a 9mm & has minimal recoil & is relatively accurate. My son just bought himself one for his carry gun since the Ruger SR9 was a little too big to conceal. Your wife will love her's, I'm sure.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Friend of mine has one and said it was good right from the box, my Son almost bought one a few weeks ago but got seduced by a Glock 19.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Friend of mine has one and said it was good right from the box, my Son almost bought one a few weeks ago but got seduced by a Glock 19.


Good man!!!


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

They are great guns. I have one and also have the apex trigger kit I received as a present but yet to install it (functions fine as it is). It may get a bit heavy for an edc and she may later opt for a smaller .380 or other micro sized carry gun. You'll have to just chalk it up and take the other shield for yourself.

The price you can't beat it, think I paid $425 last year and they are all over for $300 now...was considering buying a second one but went with an LCP Custom instead just for the time you want to minimize the size/weight or pocket carry.


----------

